# New Film Reel - my best shots



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

pretty dope shots. what program are you using? i just got vegas editor and still playing with it. can't figure out how to slow down a video or rewind it in the middle of it tho if that makes sense.


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

nice shots what cameras are you using looks like some good clarity other than the go pro shots but hey that pov cameras for you. thanks for the share


----------



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> pretty dope shots. what program are you using? i just got vegas editor and still playing with it. can't figure out how to slow down a video or rewind it in the middle of it tho if that makes sense.


final cut pro, I started out with vegas back in like 05! 

and this video is shot with 95% gopro hero 1 and 2, and a little bit of my sony v1u.

appreciate the comments!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You have some skills with the filming my friend. That was an awesome video.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Fredles said:


> final cut pro, I started out with vegas back in like 05!
> 
> and this video is shot with 95% gopro hero 1 and 2, and a little bit of my sony v1u.
> 
> appreciate the comments!


whoo just googled it that's a pretty penny for final cut pro.. i'll stick to the $50 vegas for now until i really get into it and good at it.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

surferbum21 said:


> pretty dope shots. what program are you using? i just got vegas editor and still playing with it. *can't figure out how to slow down a video or rewind it in the middle of it tho if that makes sense*.


Split the clip into multiple segments (cannot remember what the 'pieces' are called in Vegas). In the timeline (typically, at the bottom of the screen) right-click on the respective segment and there is an option to change the play settings (playback speed, etc.).
Not sure whether Vegas has the feature to reverse playback in the middle/at some point of a segment. If not, just clip the segment up to the point where you want to reverse it, then copy it to the timeline _twice_, and change the playback settings in the second segment to reverse. (Editing hint: This will look a lot better if you slow down and/or stop the video at the point of reversing direction).


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Great filming and editing, were you using a pole-mount of the Go-Pro's most of the time?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

nice editing.. good video


----------

